# Kayak Fishing Tournament



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

TKAA / VirginiaBeach Kayak Fishing Tournament. Will be held on 8 October 2005.
Entry form can be down loaded from www.tkaa.org 
$40.00 entry fee per Angler. Fee goes to Red Cross Hurricane Katrina Victims Relief Fund.


Robert


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

And we have over $7000 in prizes to give away?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

anybody heading down there from NOVA or upper Maryland?


----------

